# How many tees per design should I order



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all I am in the process of launching my online shop and I was wondering what makes economical sense in terms of quantity when ordering shirts? I'm going to launch with 6 shirts. I know the higher the quantity the better the discount. I am optimistic about being able to get rid of them but don't know about the initial cost. Any direction/suggestion/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Thad


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thad. Good luck with your new venture. Are you ordering printed shirts or blanks? Either way its a real shot in the dark as to how many too purchase. I know you are optimistic about selling them but how are driving customers to your website? Sales might be very limited if you are only offering six designs.


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello and thanks for the Info. I am ordering printed shirts. I have a lot of footwork word of mouth marketing ideas as well as some free college publication advertising here. In addition I will be selling through consignment and hoping to draw traffic through facebook/myspace as well as hopin to get my launch vid circulating on youtube. So it still remains a shot in the dark on how many to order? I am also printing my logo on the back of all my tees. Thanks, and any suggestions info on any aspect of the t-shirt online biz is greatly welcomed and appreciated. Take care and take it easy, Thad.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You didn't say anything about the specifics of your designs (# of colors?) but I wouldn't even think about doing an order with less than 24 prints per design. If you could reach 72 prints per design you would be in the right range for some really good pricing, which would make for even better markups!

Good luck!


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Phillip. Thank you for the info. My printer has a nice discount starting at 72 so I may just go with that. Take care, Thanks, Thad


----------



## Fkn_vailspartan (Mar 22, 2009)

72 per size of each design or 72 total?


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Austin 72 total per design, mixing it with m,l,xl. thanks, thad


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

electric94 said:


> Hey Austin 72 total per design, mixing it with m,l,xl. thanks, thad


Our customers usually start with 100 pieces per design.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

you should get plastisol transfers and blank shirts and a heat press


----------

